# shutdown [gelöst]

## flammenflitzer

Seit kurzem habe ich das Problem, daß ich nach dem Herunterfahren mit Gentoo meinen Rechner nicht mehr anschalten kann. Ich muß erst den Schalter am Netzteil ausschalten und nach c.a. 30 Sekunden wieder einschalten. Dann kann ich den Rechner anschalten. (Unter Debian und WindowsXXXP besteht dieses Problem nicht.)Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue Jun 21, 2005 6:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JoHo42

Hi

Kernel? Hast du dort APM oder ACPI eingebaut?

Wenn du Dir nicht sicher bist dann schau in der Gentoo Doku dort findest du

Infos über APM / ACPI.

Da könnte auch was im Kapitel Energiesparen stehen,

dazu würde ich auch in der Eng. Doku. nachschauen.

Gruss

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
 

cat .config | grep ACPi*

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

```

----------

## mrsteven

Probier mal nolapic (nicht acpi, sondern apic, das ist kein Tippfehler) als Kernelparameter.

----------

## flammenflitzer

cat .config | grep APIC*

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

???

----------

## mrsteven

In der Kernelkonfiguration gibt es eine Option "Enable Local APIC on uniprocessors" oder so ähnlich, die auch bei mir das gleiche Problem hervorruft. Also raus damit, oder eben nolapic per Grub/LILO an den Kernel übergeben, was diese Funktion ebenfalls ausschaltet.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das ist dann wahrscheinlich das hier:

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y 

Nehme ich erst mal 'raus.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Das ist dann wahrscheinlich das hier:
> 
> CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y 
> 
> Nehme ich erst mal 'raus.

 

Die Option ist unter xconfig gar nicht verfügbar. Ich kommentiere das jetzt ein.

```

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

##CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

```

Das einkommentieren hat nicht gebracht. Das muß irgendeine versteckte Unteroption sein. Ich hatte es mit # entfernt. Nach make stand die Option wieder auf Y .

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich probiere es jetzt mit grub

```

title Gentoo-vanilla-sources

root   (hd1,0)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/sdb2  gentoo=nodevfs noapic

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hat nichts gebracht. Ich denke auch, daß es nicht am Kernel oder an den Bootoptionen liegt, da ich ja debian mit dem gleichen Kernel und den selben Bootoptionen ohne diesen Fehler benutze.

----------

## Earthwings

Als Kernelparameter ist das nolapic, nicht noapic.

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, ist aber schon länger her und ich hab keine Ahnung mehr, wie ich das wieder losgeworden bin :-s Kann auch sein, das das bei mir ein Hardwarefehler war (bei dir offensichtlich ja nicht).

----------

## flammenflitzer

[gelöst]

Habe Kernel 2.6.12 (neu im Portage-Three) installiert und neu konfiguriert (ohne make oldconfig). Jetzt ist der Fehler behoben. Lag wohl daran, daß ich in verschiedenen Kernelsourcen mit oldconfig immer die selbe .config benutzt habe. Beispielsweise sahen dann unter 2.6.12 die verfügbaren Otionen ohne oldconfig ganz anders aus als mit.

----------

## flammenflitzer

sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.13_rc1 gleiches Problem. Zum ersten Mal funktioniert meine TV-Karte halbwegs korrekt, da kommt wieder dieser Fehler dazu. Bei den 2.6.12'er lief wiederum vmware nicht und der Rechner stürzte beim unmounten ab. Was soll der Scheiß? Diese Probleme hatte ich früher nicht. Davon abgesehen, daß ich jetzt mit winex meine loopcd Spiele nicht mehr spielen kann, sondern die Original CD's einlegen muß. Weiß bloß nicht mehr, mit welcher Kernelversion das zuletzt funktioniert hat.

----------

